# San Antonio Texas Area Installer



## lscamaro (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good installer in the San Antonio, Texas area? I wouldn't mind driving all the way up to Austin if needed by the way! Just looking for someone that knows what they're doing so that they can replace the stock speakers in my doors and install sound deadening as well.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Anybody should be able to do that. If you're worried about somebody breaking your door panel clips as they remove the door panel and what not. Well, I hate to break it to you, but broken door panel clips are a fact of life. It happens to the great ones. Try making a friend who's in the hobby and make an afternoon of it. Good luck.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

would help to know what kind of car this is. if its say a scion, itd be simple, if its a late model bmw, or vw, its a lil more difficult 

b


----------



## lscamaro (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh yea, I knew I was forgetting something. It's a 2011 camaro. I'm starting to think I can do the door install but I might need someone who knows how to tune a system in case I decide to buy the ms8. Still debating it at the moment


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

lscamaro said:


> Oh yea, I knew I was forgetting something. It's a 2011 camaro. I'm starting to think I can do the door install but I might need someone who knows how to tune a system in case I decide to buy the ms8. Still debating it at the moment


Welcome to the world of "Do it yourself" As far as tuning the MS8, well, it's more of a self tuning device. Setting it up is self explanatory as long as you read and follow instructions well.  About all you can do once the MS8 does it's thing is fine tune with the EQ. An RTA will get you in the ball park then it's all ears after that. 

I've come across folks in San Antonio in the hobby, but never really kept up with them. The Austin members are more into it, hosting get together's and what not. Keep any eye out for one. 

If you wanna goof around shoot me a message. Time is a little tight with the holidays here, but who knows.


----------



## lscamaro (Aug 31, 2012)

I just went to the local custom sounds and they want about 75 bucks to install my front speakers but their work has warranty, what do you guys think? Should I just do it myself and pocket the cash or let them do it and have the warranty peace of mind....... Hmm....


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Custom sounds can do good work and $75 isn't bad if they don't upcharge the hell out of you for little BS. Their normal single DIN HU installs are $89.99 and after all the little BS average $250-$300


----------



## lscamaro (Aug 31, 2012)

What do you mean by little BS? Got any thoughts on what I should look out for?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

lscamaro said:


> What do you mean by little BS? Got any thoughts on what I should look out for?


They may charge you ridiculous prices for wiring adapters, mounting rings/adapters, etc.

For example I went there to buy a dash kit for my Mini Cooper and the price at Crutchfield was HALF of what CS wanted and the price on Ebay was 1/3 what CS wanted. If I didn't live in an apartment right now I would offer to install them for you, but for now CS is your best choice.


----------



## lscamaro (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd like to do it myself but I guess right now the fear of messing something up terribly is stopping me. But I do know that no one will take as much care in installing something into my car as I will so that's another reason I want to give it a shot. And I was actually surprised that custom sounds actually wan't overcharging too bad.... Well I think. They are asking 400 for the focal 165 v30 set and I can't find it anywhere below 500.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i know i charge more than 75 bucks for front speaker install. i would take a good 2-3 hours to do it right with various levels of sound proofing (broken down by costs differences).

but of course make sure quality is correct, the peace of mind in knowing that i think is paramount above all, if you even remotely care about your car


----------



## lscamaro (Aug 31, 2012)

In all honesty, if I could find someone that does the work you do, I wouldn't mind paying up. The one thing that does bother me about CS doing my install, is the fact that the sound deadening probably won't be as good as I want it.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cajunner said:


> get your hands dirty.
> 
> we don't get too many chances where we don't have to be certified, circumcised, and stamped with some county bill of approval before we can cut, drill, and fill.
> 
> if you mess up, the door panel covers it.


but then YOU would know the mess up was there, something like that, i know drives mes nuts


----------



## lscamaro (Aug 31, 2012)

Yea, it drives me nuts too


----------



## russ10screw (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in San Antonio as well. I'm getting ready to undertake the full install on my 2010 F150. Front components, rear coax, sub, processor, and amp. I looked all over the city to find where I wanted my sub box built since I'm going custom. I'm down to the "know its being built right" with Custom Sounds but pay quite a bit more than I feel is really necessary. Or there's another place on San Pedro called Electronics 2000. I was a bit skeptical when I went in there. It doesn't look like much, but the owner really sounds legit. And his pricing was much more in line with what I was expecting. He said he's owned the shop for 20 years as well. As for Custom Sounds, the San Pedro one seems to be the main store, but I have mixed experiences there. The Walzem store, I really like the manager there. The one I had the best experience at this time around was the one on SW Military. Thats the one I will probably use if I decide to choose them over Electronics 2000.


----------



## lscamaro (Aug 31, 2012)

Please tell me how it goes with the shop you choose


----------



## russ10screw (Dec 8, 2009)

Will do. I'm doing 95% of the install myself. Just having the sub box built by someone since its going in a custom spot. But I'll let you know where I go and how it goes. Did you ever get your stuff done?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm in SA also. I say do it your self and learn. Take your time. Maybe watch others and build your confidence and jump in and get your hands dirty. Its not that hard. I'm in the process of doing my GTO's doors. I've got the CLD done on one door and starting the 2nd. MLV is after that. Shoot me a PM. What side of town do you live on?
That $75 it sounds like your paying them is just to mount the speakers in the stock holes it sounds like to me, using factory wiring. 

Hit me up

Kyle


----------



## russ10screw (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey y'all. Just finished up my install. Here's a link to it:

russ10screw stereo upgrade - full build - F150online Forums

It was a great process. Time consuming for sure, but I enjoyed the experience. And as I mentioned before, I had the box built by Electronics 2000. I would give them a huge vote on my end. They did great work. Quoted me $108 based on 3/4" MDF, auto carpet finish and custom sizing. They ended up doing some fiberglass on the back side of it as well at no extra charge. Very impressed. And I have to amend my earlier message about Custom Sounds. It was the Bandera store with Trey that I had a positive experience at. That being said, if I need specialty stuff, I think I've found my new place in Electronics 2000. Check out my thread and let me know what you think.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Chris Pate from Mobile Toys in College Station does great work if anyone wants to full serious SQ installs.

Or in the Houston area, Rocky at Rockstar Designs does great work!!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

I used to work at Mobile Toys in College Station and can second Pates excellent quality. If your looking for some help a little closer to home, feel free to hit me up. My shop is located in San Marcos


----------



## jb427 (May 24, 2017)

Bump, looking for installer in south-central texas for a straight forward set up in a 2016 f150...read too many nightmare custom sounds stories


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Mertie said:


> i know i charge more than 75 bucks for front speaker install. i would take a good 2-3 hours to do it right with various levels of sound proofing (broken down by costs differences).


Great job Mertie! Nothing like responding to 7-year old threads to get the post count up. You'll have classifieds access in no time.


----------

